# Calendrier ical perdu lors d'activation icloud



## Olianto (16 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je suis nouveau sur ce forum. Je viens de m'inscrire, car j'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider à retrouver des données. Si ce n'est pas le cas, peut-être que ce message permettra à d'autres d'éviter ma mésaventure. 
J'ai un ipad 2 et un mac book pro 10.6.8. 
Je n'avais pas activé mon compte icloud jusqu'à ce jour. J'ai donc activé icloud sur mon ipad en utilisant mon identifiant apple. Mon inscription s'est passée sans problème. J'ai ensuite activé l'icone de partage de ical. J'ai ensuite ouvert ical et ...... Tous mes rendez-vous avaient disparu ! C'est comme si aucun calendrier n'avait été créé. 
J'ai ensuite été vérifier avec mon macbook pro sur le site d'icloud et le calendrier était vierge également,..... Je suis désespéré, car j'ai perdu des dizaines de rendez-vous que j'aurai du mal à retrouver. 
Merci de votre aide !


----------

